# The Misadventures of a Young Tobie



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

*Day 2 Monday October 31, 2016*

Ah yes, good morning Tobie. Let's have breakfast. Whoa, don't crowd me. STOP! Enter pinned ears and shaking head. Super excited for food. Kick! Oh hell no! Enter lunge whip and the attitude adjustment. 
I don't mind excited. I really don't. You can be as excited as you want to be, IN THE PASTURE! Not at feeding time and not in a cramped space. Now we change feeding places. Place the feed bowl on the ground beside the water (Oh YAY he drank almost 6 gallons through the night!) I made the feed bucket my *****. It's mine until I give it to you. You kick, you no get the food. I chase you off, wait 15 and try again. And rinse and repeat for almost an hour and a half. FINALLY!! Head is down, no charging in right on top of me. And no biting! Calmness and feeding commences.
Tobies point of view: He bites everything! He nibbles and chomps. My gloves, the lead rope lying on the ground, the empty feed scoop, the shovel, the lunge whip, my favorite rake. The small limbs where we cleared out some trees and bushes. The chipper! Ohhhh look a gas can! Blech tastes horrible..... but Imma turn it over so we can play chase! Oh ****! She ain't playing! She is gonna kill me. OH LOOK GRASSSSSSS nom nom nom nom. Run run call for my girls and March answers talk a sec then run, GRASS! Ohhh what is that? Oh, lawn mower and wagon, let's follow and see where she goes.... Run and JUMP the huge limb. No, it is 2 feet of horse eating wood, not a 2 inch stick. Yay!!! Cat! Toss the cat is fun! Why you no come back in the pasture cat?? Come play! Ohhh birds! Run run run. Whoa, veer right, human in the way. Why is she so serious? Always gotta make me slow down. Run run runnnnnn. Run Tobie! Run! What's that noise? Must find the source! Phhhhttt neighbor dude cranked a truck. Calling him to bring me treats cause my Human says Nooooo, not until you learn some manner! GOLLY she is mean as hell! I am gon...gonna...
Let's go for another run. YAY! Whoooo WHOA what is that? Dogs! On the other side of the fence! Let's go stir them up and race! Yeah that's it. Whoa ****, human with a stick ABORT ABORT. Why can't I run and play dodge with her?? Dogs!..... WTH chickens??? For real? Let me see those! No, I will not step back. OMG she has that purple stick again! I never get to do nothing! Gonna go pout. Run run run... Lunch? For me? What you mean I can't have the tea? But I want it. OMG it's cold! She threw it at me and all I did was fly by and kick. She dumped it on my butt. I am dying! OMG runnnnnn! Hay look! Grass nom nom nom. Noise? Who, what, where, can I eat it? Run run run. Grass! Wind?!? Runnnnnnn.

And this was ALL DAY LONG! He can't stand still. I know he misses his girls. I know he is in a new place. But I swear, he didn't stand still, except to eat, for more than a minute ALL **** DAY! I have never in my life seen a horse with so much pure nervous energy. I feel bad for him in a way. He never relaxes, never. When you make him stand still he paws. Or twitches. Or chomps. Or pushes. Or gets ****y and stomps.
I wanted to give him a little hose off, sweat and sweet tea mind you. Umm NO! He exploded. He has one clean leg.... I won though! He has 1 clean leg! Pick your battles. Tea isn't gonna kill him. Neither is dirt. Thankfully I got smart and picked his feet before I tried to rinse him off. 
Dinner was acceptable. We still had a 15 minute time out, but only the one.
Oh look, it's dark now and I still have to find things he ran off with. Cell phone has a bright light YAY! Ok safety is key. Remember this Pam. Safety first, yours and his. Exhausted again, but so is he FINALLY. Sleep for us both! Hallelujah.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Keep it up!! I am dying with laughter! I have a 2 yr old gelding very much like him!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

He sounds like quite the character! I'm enjoying reading this, and hopefully he'll calm down a little soon.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

*Day 3 Tuesday November 1, 2016*

Today was let it be day.
Observe and see how he acts. Is he reactionary? How inquisitive is he? Bolt first or check stuff out? Observation, right? Sounds simple enough right?
NO no nooooo. He stole my chair, my book ( which he thought tasted rather bad but was LOADS of fun to tear apart), knocked my coffee over then pawed the Styrofoam cup it was in. If I had found my phone at the time, where he stole my chair, their would be video of him licking my coffee off his hoof. Stole my gloves again! Took himself for a walk with the lead rope I hung over my chair. So, I gave up observing/getting my **** back and gathered up bits of limbs and brush.......
LOOK new toys! He scattered more back out faster than I could feed the chipper. He thought it was fantastic fun to grab a limb and run off. So he did, over and over and over. Did I mention he did this repeatedly? So, I let him. He had a blast and it was good for him to play. He looked so much more relaxed and happy.
I get to gather brush again. Meh, it was worth it. None of the limbs should be big enough to hurt him. I had someone recommend leaving several piles so he had to think about where he was going instead of running full tilt. It worked! He was actually paying attention to where he placed his feet and slowed down from a flat gallop to a lovely canter. 
He stays head high so his back is under muscled. He is under developed in the booty, but there is hope.
He isn't pawing incessantly like he was. The farrier is coming tomorrow JOY JOY. I called it a day and tried to catch up on some house work. HA HA HA I sat down for a glass of tea and a brief rest....


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

*Day 4 November 2, 2016*

Oh, it's morning. I am on the couch. Cold and still dirty. WTH? Oh look my tea is still sitting, all melted. Ugh! Must have coffee and a shower NOW! Get DH squared away and off to work. Ancient dog out for the second time, BARK BARK Mixing ancient ones food. BARK BARK BARKKKKKK Ancient Dog in. Feed the other dogs. I starve them too, ya know.
Man!! Alright, who played in the water pan?? I have the sopping wet toy as proof! I shake it and tell them all "Bad Dog!" They munch away like no one knows nothing! Change water. Tobie is being amazingly patient or highly amused at me running around with no coffee yet.
Chicken time! Dumpling, my rooster, has taken the lid off the trash can that holds their food. YAY self service chickens! I wonder if I can teach them to wash and sanitize their drinkers? Hmmmmm. Fatty Hen is guarding eggs and does the fly by pooping thing. Chicken poop on my leg and shoe. Ugh already behind... I'll wash the drinker and refill it after I feed Tobie. His trough has to be washed today too. Feed the Little Chicken Gang. Punk Rock, white silky rooster, is in a mood and gets a whipping from Goldie and Chicken Nugget. Break up the fight. Nurse PR's bruised ego and tell him one day he will rule his roost, but today is not the day. Set him in his pouty spot in the sunshine.
Time to feed Tobie. Turn to open the door and see his face staring at me. I open the door step out, close the latch. Turn. He whinnies right in my face I mean. Loud. He almost made me have an accident of my own. (Explain this a bit later.)
Head back in the house for horse food and Pro Bios. I can hear him calling while I sprinkle his food. Out the door again. YES TOBIE I HEAR YOU! I know you are starving. Yes I know it has been almost 12 whole hours since you had grain. If you want me to believe you are starving, chew all the grass in your mouth before you nicker at me. *Hint Hint* No one is gonna believe you are starving when your muzzle is green Dear. Wash it and a half pound of grass off in the trough. Mom will clean that for ya. Feed Tobie the starving horse. I only had to pick the food up, not take it away. He turned around, walked 15 feet and wonder of wonders, he waited!! OMG YES! I am so proud!
Find the pitch fork where I dumped it last night.... Don't judge, I was tired and at least it wasn't left in the pasture. Pick poo spots 1,2,& 3. Rumble off with my wheel barrow. I can let this sit until I figure out where I am gonna make a mulch/poo pit later today. OMG it is 8:30 already!
I woke my Mom up and got her coffee, breakfast, shots and her meds. Started a load of laundry and promptly forgot about it.. ( Note to self: Must put clothes in dryer or DH is going naked tomorrow.) Run around straightening and cleaning. BAM!! My ancient one, Gidgette an almost 18 yr old mixed terrier, has had an accident. I go down in a puddle. Woo Hoo no harm no foul. Shower off, clean clothes, the mop and sanitize solution. Must give her a treat so she knows I am not mad at her. She in on the old vinyl flooring, so it is easy to keep clean and it doesn't happen often. Don't judge me, she can't help it. For 16 years she never went potty in the house. Now she is old and not in the best of health. She gets a pee pass on occasion. She earned it. 5 minutes of loving because she has a HUGE chunk of my heart. No, it doesn't matter that she slept with me on the couch, where she isn't supposed to be. She needs awake love. Now it's her nap time.
Tobie time! I can get stuff organized today! YAY! I stored everything horse related when my Rascal was laid to rest. I spent time yesterday washing and sanitizing everything, except his halter and baby brush, so I can use it for Tobie. Now it's time to groom Tobie really well and try the hose again. Right? Wrong..
Shoot, forgot the farrier is coming around 11:30. Must go grab cash and wormer ASAP. Explain to the Mom I will be right outside where she can see me so she knows Tobie hasn't killed me. Grab wormer, new halter, phone, brushes and curry combs.
WHERE IS MY HOOF PICK? OMG.... wait is it in my dirty pants? Yes! Grab my bucket and dump everything in.... fish out my phone. What am I forgetting? *Shrug* I got everything. Out the door. Tobie has finished eating and is playing with a limb. Cool  He eyes my bucket of stuff. Got any treats in there? Ooops forgot those. I take my bucket with me. No time to clean up a mess he makes LOL. Treats in the pocket and GO. Grrrrr go back and grab said bucket. What am I forgetting? Check on Mom, sit bucket down and get her something to drink. Out I go. Back in I go and get the bucket. And dog treats *sigh* Give Ancient One her treat. Out I go. I slide to a stop at the gate. Breathe in. Breathe out. Calm. repeat 4 times. And one more time. Relax and chill. He is hyper enough without adding my disorganized energy in the mix.
And Tobie is calmer today than yesterday. I start with a damp rag on his face.... Nope, forgot my rag. I can wash face when I am done with the currying and brushing. Phone sounds off. DH is letting me know Farrier is almost here. Cool.... * note to self, put her number in MY phone so we don't bother DH while working.* Grooming can wait. Remove obstacles and decide where this is gonna happen.... 
Yes Mom! Be right there. Take my bucket in the house with me. Tend the Mom and give her a treat....um I mean get her some frozen berries. Listen to all the things we have to get done later. No problem. Dogs announce we have a visitor they do not know. *smack forehead* Farrier is here. Back inside in a bit Mom.
Take 5 seconds to remind myself it's a new day and a good one.

Farrier and I have a discussion and a little back ground on Tobie. He tastes the hoof jack, her apron, her tools in her hand. He is being MUCH more respectful today. He explores without panicking. This is GOOD. She is calm but not taking any fluff. He seems to accept her and her touching him alright. She is not my favorite but she is competent and conscientious about her job. I accept her judgement for the most part. He is ok with her, so I will be. We'll see how it progresses.
We discuss the crack in the left front hoof. Pressure crack where his toes are long and he paws. It doesn't go all the way through the hoof wall. YAY. He shows her he is a kicker. She checks him. He is pulling and decides he wants the foot..... she wins. He almost makes himself fall and gives it up for now. She is calm and firm but fair with him. That's a huge plus.
She does a little trimming and cleans up a few tags on his frogs. I am good with this. We discuss his rear feet.... He decides to keep cocking that foot each time she reaches for it. Mutual decision to wait 2 weeks and let me get him over the kicking so much. I can clean his feet without much problem. I KNOW it ain't gonna be a cake walk, but I think I can handle this part LOL So we ended it on a good note. He was still calm but leery. He figured out she wasn't taking fluff from him nor could he bully his way around her. 
I call this a win kind of day. 
Lunch for Mom, dogs in and out, cat fed FINALY. Animal dishes washed, sanitized, and refilled. Now I am gonna eat some lunch and watch a few minutes of tv then go groom Tobie while Mom naps. AND it is only 3:15! I caught up and got ahead of the game!
DH wakes me at 6:00. **** it I fell asleep! Good grief I had forgotten how much goes in to a new horse when you have to totally go back to the basics. Time to make supper and feed critters. 
Tomorrow is another day  

I forgot to post this earlier ****. I woke up and had to take some advil. Sleeping on the cold couch was not good for my already sore back.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

This is going to be one of my favorite threads! 
But don't we get pictures of the adventures guy?


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

*Day 5 November 3, 2016*

Picture by request. I'll do an actual post in a bit. I am actually drinking, yes I said it, DRINKING a second cu of coffee while I decide what to move where to reclaim horse area in the building. 3 sections and I can't even get a shelf!!! DH has tons of stuff stored for our do it yourself remodel. Yep we are making progress. Slow and painful progress LOL
*Note to self: Must find cord to connect phone to laptop to transfer pictures.*


ETA: No clue why this went sideways! The rest of the world gets a little off kilter, why shouldn't a simple picture. I''ll post an upright updated one later ****


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Oh, he is way too pretty!!!!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

He is absolutely gorgeous! I'm also loving this thread. Can't wait for more updates.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

*Day 5 continued*

We took some steps back today. Well I won't even say back more sideways I guess. I am fine and so is he. That's the important thing. Tobie Breakfast was the best yet. I reached for the pan and he backed up. Awesome sauce!! one tiny attempt to shoulder in and it was over.
I had coffee, 2 cups as I mentioned earlier. Woot woot caffeine how I love you. I did some house work, the forgotten laundry ****. House is semi caught up and Tobie needs groomed. Easy decision.
Out I go to groom Tobie. YAY everything is in the bucket. He is attentive and mostly calm. Time to groom. Well in my infinite wisdom (righttttt) I decide to do it backwards. I need him to trust me when the routine isn't routine. He still has tea booty.
I grab the rubber curry to work some dirt out of the tea and relax him before we attempt the hose. Curry curry curry, nothing. Not a twitch. I am right behind him. Touching. (My old teacher taught me to get as close as I can to a kicker. Less force makes a much better chance of minimal injury if you get kicked.) I turn sideways and reach down for the brush. He kicked He kicked hard enough that his hock swept my legs and I went over backwards head first. Scared the **** out of me....and him.
He freaked. I am yelling from the ground and ****ed off. I want him away ASAP. He is hopping up and down. Like literally doing this stiff legged bunny hop 2 feet from me. I grab the lunge whip and come up swinging. He poops. He farts. And he is like shot out of a rocket. We made progress! He moved without hesitation and very quickly.
He stops 30 ft out and wheels around looking at me like I have 3 heads with biggo teeth in each. Just like that it is over. He huffs and exhales for what seems like 5 minutes. You can see the tension starting to drain from him. YES! So much YES! I immediately lower the whip and relax. He is asking to come back. I turned and walked away. He followed. Slowly and from a respectful distance. His head was finally lower than his withers. I thought I broke him for a minute.
And the light bulb goes off. The more stressed he becomes, the more unsure, the closer he gets. It isn't just pushy bratty stuff. He is seeking comfort. Security. Not only does he NOT have a sense of boundary, he is a biggo clucking CHICKEN HORSE! He was raised by a human and he wants humanish security. 
I knew he was unsure, that was a given. I had no clue just how scared he still was until this happened. He broke an instant fear reeking sweat. Every line of his body said "Hold me. Help me. I don't know what to do!!" And then he kinda handed it all to me to sort out. He barely touched me with his head, not the mouthy lippy muzzle. But his head. Lower than my chest. No pushing or shoving. No twitchy watchfulness. Just a completely harmonious moment.
I bawled like a baby. Don't judge me. It was a heart wrenching thing to see. I cried as we practiced whoa. We worked on backing up without actual contact. Give and reward, pressure and release. I cleaned the feet like nothing happened. I never expected him to kick, and he didn't. I tapped and wiggled each hoof. I stretched each leg. I even stretched the back ones. 
We took a break on the best note yet. Totally relaxed. He snores btw. He was deep enough asleep he never heard me get the chair and sit down. Just to be close when he woke up. He slept hard for like 30 minutes. He slowly walked to the chair, touched my arm and let me scratch his head. Then he walked off. He was thirsty. 
I went to check on Mom and the Ancient One wanted to come out. She rarely is interested in anything other than going to pee. But she went to the gate and wanted in the pasture. Odd. She and Rascal had an uneasy truce. They left each other alone by mutual consent.
Gidgette wants to sniff things out, from a distance. She actually used to be the nosiest pooch I have ever come across. Gotta smell the world. And she processes every situation with her nose first. If she smells a person and moves away or drops those ears, I am immediately looking for what she doesn't trust about them. She has never proven wrong either.
Even though she is now the Ancient One on the hill, she is still protective. That has always been her role since I found out I am going deaf. During the 2 weeks after the 3rd opinion of eventual total hearing loss, she never left my side while I worked through the issues. She became my ears when I had my hearing aides out. She hasn't spent another night outside since then. She is always with me when I am home. Seldom will she want to take a nap in the sunshine on pretty, not too hot days. And she is always close to one of the gates, guarding. 
Now she wants to sniff Tobie. From a distance. I am ok with that. I am confident I can scoop her up before he could harm her, not that I think he would. I won't take chances with her. At the first sign of trouble we are out of there. She sits down beside me while Tobie does a half circle and looks. He is curious. Still respecting the space, but wanting to know WTH is that? Gidgette is processing. He comes in with that nose on the ground, ears alert but not crazy. She is fine with the sniff from the side, but not the butt sniff. She moves, he moves. She goes to the other side. He backs off and goes behind me to sniff her again. She is all stiff and bad ***. Not aggressive, but watchful.
Then he touches her. OMG she growls and shows all 4 of her teeth. He has no clue what to make of her. So, Tobie being Tobie, he has to try that again. Not a good idea. She growls ferociously. I decide it is time to go back inside the yard. As I am reaching down for her, He decides to touch her again! Gently even. Soft butterfly horse kiss on her back. 
Anyone remember that cartoon with the little critter chomping up Forhorn Leghorns leg? A little whirl wind of a chomping beasty. Gidgette does a **** good imitation of that critter. If she had teeth he would have been in trouble. She has never bitten like that before. I taught her that contact sitting meant NO BITING, PERIOD end of story. 
I blame old age and doggie dementia. She forgot. Tobie now thinks she is the evil gremlin. He won't come within 15 feet of her. I know it is sad, but I am thrilled with this. If she wandered in and got hurt I couldn't handle that. Or if she got him hurt. It's best that in her way, she showed him who is boss and to avoid her like the proverbial plague. I have never been thankful that her teeth fell out..... until today. 
I'd tear someone else a new one for letting a dog and horse get into this situation. I would.
And I wouldn't be polite either. I know my girl and thought there we no surprises left in her. Another case of animals humbling the ever haughty human. We never know what we think we know, until we find out how much we just don't know.
Now, I am off to bake some crow pie. After all, when you have to eat crow it goes down better as a pretty pastry. *Sigh* These critters are gonna give me a heart attack one day


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

*Day 5 Photo*

Breakfast time! He looks so cute nom nom nom!


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

*Grrrr why won't my picture post?*

Tobie at breakfast...take 3


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Tobie is so cute! So clean too.
Bet he loved his breakfast!


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

PoptartShop said:


> Tobie is so cute! So clean too.
> Bet he loved his breakfast!


HA HA HA He is actually still sticky. But he did get some more brushing. The wind yesterday was a bit cool for a rinse off but he is getting a bath after lunch today. He rolled in poo right after his good brushing yesterday. The stinker loves being dirty LOL.

And to everyone else who has complimented this handsome fella. Thank you very much  I wish I could take the credit, but alas he was a gift to me. I didn't breed for him. I will pass along the praise to his previous Mom though!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Animals can really surprise you sometimes can't they. 

He really is a gorgeous boy though, regardless if you bred for him or just got him. I enjoy complements on my boy, even though he isn't really mine!


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

*Day 6 Friday November, 2016*

Tobie Breakfast was decent today. He was calmish. A little dancy but staying back a few feet. I think he was super hungry. I am gonna have to discuss him bolting his food so fast. I worry that he might actually inhale it, he eats so fast.
His Other Mom is coming today. I am glad. I hope he shows off the progress we have made the past few days. I know it doesn't seem like much, but he isn't almost running me down in the pasture or walking all up on me. For him those are HUGE improvements.
She is bringing us hay!! I was looking for some nice hay and commented on hers the day we picked him up. I asked for her suppliers number. We got busy, it went so FAST, and I forgot to get it. Well, when I mentioned it, on the phone with her a bit on Wednesday, she said she would bring the number Friday. She called early and asked me to make room for some hay. YEAH BABY! She tap danced around on price, but I had some cash and figured I could write her a check if need be. But hey, she was delivering and I was super happy.
I've been out several times this week inspecting some of the local stuff I found. YUCK YUCK YUCK. 1 totally molded and stinky batch...Umm no thanks! Then some that smelled great but just looked weird. Almost bleached. I pulled a fat handful out of the center.... Foxtail. NOT! I checked 2 other places and one had briars and just junk weeds.No way and they wanted 150$ for a small round bale. Nope, next! Checked out some from last year. It just didn't smell fresh. Pass. And on Thursday a friend checked out some for me. She needed chicken and goat hay. She wouldn't even get it to bed down the animals. Dang! It was looking like a 75 mile drive for even some decent, not top grade, hay. Other Mom came through for us!
I had things to finish up from our clearing of part of the pasture, so I worked on that for a while. Other Mom arrived and came on out to the pasture. Tobie was on the other side of the house so he didn't see her right off. She called and he came running. BUT he stopped and WALKED, yes you got it, he WALKED up to her. Not on her, over her, or through her, UP TO HER! Slowly and pretty dang calmly  I was so proud! She commented on this first thing. I explained some of what we were working on. She got it and was good with it. Yes!
He is a bottle baby to his core. I am ok with that for the most part. OM is a smaller lady. I don't think she is 5' tall and might weigh out at 125 soaking wet. Well, he has a way of wrapping his head and neck around her and pulling her right up into his chest. Awww cute! He hugs her! Awww at the widdel baby and Mommy...right?
Heck No!! The set of his neck, the leg trying to wrap around her, the pinning of her against him, and what he is sporting underneath are screaming to me he is claiming his mare! I almost fell over. (He is gelded! But a family member had used him to breed her mare, once, 2 weeks before OM had him gelded. So he knows the mechanics for sure. GRRRRRR He spent all his life with 3 mares and heat cycles. Not to mention his OM, daughters, and granddaughters. )
And then the nibbling starts. He had been doing so well about not biting. Then the head tossing and knocking start. And the pawing. UGHHHH NO! SERIOUSLY!!!
I wanted to have a conniption fit right there. No correction, no asking for space, no discipline. So, I did it. I sent him away and watched his temper tantrum unfold from a safe distance. I did not want her to get hurt. With his behavior it could have went south in a heart beat.
I love this Lady. Not only because of the gifting of Tobie, but she is genuinely a wonderful person. I don't want her hurt, nor do I want to hurt her feelings. I have to do what is best for both of them. And allowing him to behave like this is NOT it. If he were a stud and acted like this I would come unglued. The potential for disaster, well it isn't even potential, more like inevitable.... I can't even. Hell maybe I am seeing things. But it was so blatant. I don't think I am over reacting to the signs and signals he was giving off.
How the hell do you explain to someone who is 15 years your senior, with children, has had horses for years, and raised him when his horse Mom had to be put down. How do you tell her she is being claimed and he is flirting/dominating her? Parts of him are obviously excited. First she'd look at me like I had 3 heads, all full of teeth. Then I think she'd find it amusing. But would she take it seriously? IDK. This is a problem I have never had to deal with.
I explained that I sent him away for being too rough and pushy...which wasn't a lie. I made him stay away until he calmed down and "things" returned to normal. (*Insert very bad word here* ) I did in my head a couple dozen times.)
We walked around the pasture and he followed like a pup. If he got the least bit rough or pushy I sent him away. I don't even want to think about this right now. 
Anyways, he had a good visit with OM when he was using his brain. She didn't let me pay her for the hay. 
I am headed for my bed. I'll add the rest tomorrow when my head is on straight. *sigh*


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

*Day 7 & 8 November 5 & 6, 2016*

Dear Horse Forum,
Tobie here. That crazy stalker chick gave me 2 days off. Righttttttt. She was lazy and I got no exercise. All I could do ALL DAY was run around in the pasture! Those dang chickens got LOTS of love though! She stripped both those coops and even took out some dirt! That bucket of dirt smells like sh....umm poop.The chickens think she is whacked, too! It's not just me. I am telling you someone should rescue us all.....
OMG she has a chicken torture device! She used it on them poor chickens, I heard them screaming. She called it a rake, but I know she was killing them with it. She wore this thing on her face that freaked us all out. Hello! How do you breathe if you cover the blow holes? Crazy human why wny why are you sweeping the walls? She calls it winterizing the coops......
I am out of there. I ran like the wind. OMG what is she doing?? I must save the chickens! Look HAY! EWWWWW why does that taste so bad? Fine, fine, FINE! I am leaving it alone. 
Can you believe she talks to me like a dog?? She says "Leave it!" and just expects me to drop what I am doing and walk away. Fat chance of that happening.
Oh she brings my favorite girl here! I love Kendall! She sneaks me a cookie, but don't tell the stalker chick. Kendall come here. Kendall walk with me. Kendall is mine! I am keeping Kendall. No, Crazy Stalker she is mine grrrrrrrrrrr. WTH? What do you mean get off her. I am umm hugging her. No! I will not leave her alone, she is MINE!
Fine fine FINE! I will take Kendall back later. This crazy woman claims everything! My food, my pasture, my people, my chickens, even my dogs! WTH?
Food and sleep time again. This us good. I know she is adding poison to my food, She calls it pro bios, but I know she is killing me slowly. Better to die of poison that starvation I guess. Nom nom nom. Later people. Nom nom nom

Ohhh stretching is good :gallop: Fooooooodd Yay! Good lord, she is making me waittt againnn. Fine fine FINE! Can I have it now? Finally my beloved food! HOLY Sh..... ummm poop!! A cookie! In my food! For me? Look another one! Yes, cookiesssss, my precious cookiessss. Turn your back, this could get a little freaky... As the stalker chick says, don't judge me. I haven' had cookies in forever.... Ok, so Friday seems like forever. Don't judge me.
Whoa. she is leaving. She is in the truck.... WTH she is leaving me to starve. Must run after her! Ugh fence fence fence. I am the wind and the fence is in my way. Stupid fence. Stupid human can stay gone for all I care.
35435465465464 years later.... Is that a truck I hear? YES! The stalker chick had returned and will feed me! Hey. Hey. HEY. HELLOOOO!!!! Do not ignore me puny woman! I am starving to death! I know you have food in there! I know that bag! NOGahhhhhh!! Don't dump it in the trash can! I can't get to it there! Dogs food? HA! Theirs is in the trash too! Chicken food? Yep in the trash too! OMG Cat food? NAsty. It does belong in the trash! WTH she gave that cat a handful of food and it is NOT feeding time!
The humans all ignore me today. Yes, no work for me! La la la la run run run la la la chase cat, chase neighbor dog. Run fat dog run!!!! HA HA HA I am the wind! The humans are eating something called brunch, for real? Where is mine? Now I must look for trouble......
Paw the fence is a fun game until your foot gets stuck! AND the crazy stalker has a younger male version of herself she calls Son. He is here. In a car! And he is yelling for his Mommy to come. "MOM Tobie has his foot stuck in the fence!!" Crazy Kid didn't even explore the house, he just opens the door and screams. WHOA Son brings Kendall? Who knew? Must get this foot free and see Kendall! Kendall is trying to make me be still! WTH Kendall? I am the wind....with my foot in a fence! Alex, the son, snatches Kendall and various other humans out of my pasture and leaves me alone... for forever. Kendall is telling me to stay calm and comes back in. Must remain calm for Kendall. I like her.
HOLY SH**!! Crazy Stalker can RUN! I wonder if she knows her butt was showing while she was pulling them pants up? Why do I smell soap? And just like that Crazy stalker is calm, but barking orders to Kendall and Alex like a drill sergeant! Get the cutters out of the red tool box, top shelf right side. Back up Kendall and let me see. Move Girl! You two get the f*** out of here. He doesn't know you and you're spooking him. Everyone shut up and MOVE NOW! Alex where are the cutters? I don't see blood so quit freaking out NOW!
MAN she is calm. Maybe there is no reason to freak out.... Yes, rub my nose and cuddle me. Ok, you can look. I think I cut my foot almost off. Must pull it out NOW! What do you mean be still?? The fence is going to eat me. Help me!! Pull pull PULL the foot out. Do not tell me to be still in that voice! Stand? You want me to stand still, NOW? Fine fine FINE! I am standing, and sweating and trembling. I am gonna blow. No? Ok, calm. 
Wait, my foot is free? YES! Hold me. Must dance the dance of my people! What you mean let you see it? it's mine, no can do! What!?! How did you get my foot? Must have it back NOW. No? Fine then. Ohh Kendall might taste good. WHOA Alex... I wanted Kendall. Crazy Stalker Chick says I am fine. A scratch. No no NO! Alex and Kendall want to call the vet. On a Sunday... sounds expensive. Yes, call the vet! No? But why? No, I am not bleeding. No I am not limping. No, I couldn't have been tangled but a minute.... Vet needs to come cause Kendall said so. UGH she ain't calling no vet. Back off Alex, Kendall is mine mine MINE! OMG. He is almost like his mother!! Younger and stronger, but he knows. He just knows I want sympathy from Kendall. 
No, I am hurt people, don't go!! New people make me nervous and need to back off NOW! What, wait. Holy Sh.... She is gonna make me stand while they LOOK at me. Doesn't she know I am traumatized. She is acting like nothing happened. Fine. I am going to find some of that green grass. Go away. I don't care. Run run run...Grass, how I love you.
**** HA HA HA the humans are in trouble! She just read them the riot act about being calm and helping me be calm. It's true though. I freaked out a little because they freaked out. Man she makes everyone tour the tool building. Says we must all know where the first aid kit, cutters, knives and sedation are. HA HA HA! Suck that up Son! You take my Kendall and your MOM , who still has soap on her, yells at you! Oh it is the other guy she is yelling at, not Son... Poor guy, I feel your pain Dude. For realz. Hmmm I think I like that little new girl too. Kendall and Linda, yes I could do with a pair of willing slaves. Umm I mean, yep Stalker Chick could use a little help on occasion. Yeah that's it. HA HA HA she made them ALL look in the door at phone numbers, feeding instructions, 56654546622676698 things before she lets them leave the tool building and my barn.
She tells Kendall that my training starts tomorrow. I hope tomorrow is a long way away. I don't like the sound of training. Ut oh, did I see a bridle? Is that a saddle under there? Training what? NO Kendall! Don't help her make a plan!! NO Kendall, stop taking notes on her phone!! Kendall come here now! I am calling you....WTH Kendall? You're gonna learn some too? Stalker Chick says I am old enough to learn some respect. I should have been taught a long time ago?? Really? Just who does she think she is anyways?? I ain't learning nothing...N O T H I N G I tell ya. I'll show her about respect. Bow down to me, for I am Tobie! I am the wind and wild and free!
Pssssttt what is ground work and why will she build a thing Kendall calls a round pen? HA HA HA to confine me? To train me? Umm hellooo silly people I know how to eat grass and make poop. It's all I need to know.
Didn't I tell you she is a weird one? She is whacked. But I think I like her a little bit. She grooms me every day, gives me good food, keeps everything clean, and says she loves me. Maybe I don't need rescued just yet. We shall see. Don't judge me people. It's a pretty goof life for a horse.
:runninghorse2: Run run run and be happy. I am.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Keep it coming Tobie! I think I could rescue you, if you behave for me. I have a round pen also!


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

*Human point of view for Day 8*

FOR THE LOVE OF GOD! Can someone please make time stand still. I got way to much to do this weekend.
New central heat unit going into the attic and all new duct work. Alex is late, but bringing help to pick up new to me fridge. It's a year old, been in a vacation home and it's free! DH works way to hard and does a **** good job. I love it when home owners want to give him a little extra reward  
Yes, be happy Dear.... I now go to hand DH the itemized list, he asked for it, for new fencing, round pen, and barn upgrades. Andddd he laughs and says "Happy Birthday!" and points at Tobie. Says "Merry Christmas" and points at the heating unit. "Happy New Year" and reminds me of the remodeling we are doing and Moms apartment which is almost complete. Points out remodeled chicken coop and the need to redo the back portion.
Shi.... err sugar. Yeah I know Hun. It's only money and we have blown through a LOT in the past few months. Yes Dear, I know the vet fund is still low.... No Dear, I gave up the idea of new boots and a new saddle. Yes Dear, I put all of the jewelry show money into the vet fund.
Yes Dear I know I need to make Christmas stock and have to order silver. No Dear, no trivial expenses until after the first of the year. Wait, no new torch?? But I need it... Yes, my old one still works great. But, the new one would give me a better flame and cut down on production time. *sigh* Yes Dear. No Dear. Fine fine FINE! No new torch til after the first of the year. Website designer...scratched. Must call niece and find time for the do it yourself templates. We can make it look amazing, it'll just take time. Yes Dear. I know Dear. I CAN do this, and thanks for the confidence in me. I think DH has me figured out. No upgrades til spring. Must make do, improve what I can with what I have. 
Insert LOADS of hard work, dust, sawdust, shavings, chicken poop, cooking cleaning, laundry. Who the hell messes up all these clothes? Are there gremlins wearing clothes and changing every hour? Those gremlins sure can dirty a LOT of dishes. Not telling DH I have reconsidered that dish washer he offered to put in.... not yet anyway. I love my Son and he wasn't raised to be late dang it. Insert lots of hard work. This crap is heavy! I got it. I got it! Insert pizza for dinner cause I was busy and nasty. Don't judge me people.
Whoa sleep, beautiful sleep, how I need you. Insert muscle rub and ibuprofen and a LONG hot shower. Not enough sleep. Must make do with what i have. Must wash the Mom tomorrow. And the Ancient one. And the horse. And the clothes... must wash everything... *insert short snore period*

Day 8
Breakfast for one and all. Humans fed, animals fed, bird feeders filled, did I eat? **** time for restocking all the food. I purposely let everything get low so I can wash and sanitize all the metal trash cans I use to store animals feed. Now to restock. Run run run gotta get back. Must finish coops today and sanitize all the dishes and bowls and buckets and scoops and and and.....
And a crotch full of hot assed coffee! I think my lady bits are done for! Really? Seriously?? Can you not see this HUGE green truck? Why you gonna pull out in front of me?? I can't stop like a car can you MORON! FFS that is hot and sticky. Did I blister? Do I have burn cream? Hope so, to much to do to go back now.
*Note to self: sweat pants, coffee between legs, and driving is NOT NOT NOT a good idea, like EVER!* Glad no one was riding with me. Swear word were rolling, the one finger salute was given, and swear words rolled some more. Did I mention I am having a swear word problem lately?
Food in cans, check. Cans secured, check. Empty feed bags and string secured, check. Mom and Dh fed early lunch, check. Shower time and checking out the damage, ch.........
" MOM TOBUE HAS HIS FOOT CAUGHT IN THE FENCE! MOM!!!!!" I hear you Alex! Keep him calm, be right there! Ugh soap and sticky pants ! Hop hop Hop crash! Open the door ding bat. No, Mom he is fine. Don't get excited. Just hurrying so I can keep him calm and get him unstuck. No Mom. It really is ok. He'll be fine. Honest....( I am going to hell for telling my Mom a lie. Lord please let him be ok. Seriously. PLEASE let him be ok. I can't handle losing another horse God. I really just can't!!) Pull pants up dummy. You can't run with them in one hand! HURRY! BE CALM! HURRY RUN! BREathe in breathe out. Stop! Be calm. Asses damage and then worry! Move children let me see. Calm down Tobie. It's ok. No blood!! YES! Calm down Tobie, you're ok. Stand still. STAND! Stop this mess. You two need to move NOW! Get out of the pasture. "Alex get the cutters...blur blur blur. He is fine and munching grass.
I think I have fleas, scratch scratch..... can this day get any better? Tobie is fine, kids are fine, Mom is fine. Ok why am I itching so bad?? My pants are stiff...oh yeah, must finish shower and change clothes.
DH is gonna feel it when I throw this hammer at him for laughing. Kendall and Alex better be discussing those **** training notes and not the camera on that phone. Well hello new Children. No, he is fine. No vet needed.... this time. *Can I sell them into servitude cause we gotta have new fence ASAP* "No, it ... is not always... like this new Children. Nice to meet you, too. Tea and cokes in the fridge if you are thirsty. Bread on the counter if you're hungry. Dinner when I get time or we're done."
Why do I have wet hair in a semi ponytail? I like making a fashion statement. Harried Horse Mom Couture. No? Coming to a tack shop near you! Not really, but I need new fence. Where are my shoes? 
Time to get back to work... must rinse off and change clothes now. I can doctor the lady bits later.... What a day! It's only 1:13? really? Must hurry, it is after 1 and I am behind. :runninghorse2: Love you Tobie. Tomorrow we start training! So excited!


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

*That's a NO on the round pen Dear!*



GMA100 said:


> Keep it coming Tobie! I think I could rescue you, if you behave for me. I have a round pen also!


 For the love of horse HELP ME! She took me for a walk and introduced me to me to the neighbor IN THE ROAD!! We were gonna be run over, but I hauled her fat booty out of the way in the nick of time.
Ok, fine. I can't lie. I was in no danger of being run over. BUT have you seen those spreader trucks? Rusted hulking snorting smoking things! All I did was get excited and walk faster than her! She should have moved out of my way..Right? The neighbor called me a "Bad Boy!" I don't think she meant it as the cool usage. 
I don't wanna move out just yet, but thanks for the offer. Do you think you could convince this crazy woman to let me run and play all day with the neighbors? Stalker Chick said I am in semi quarantine and can't go play with the neighbors horses yet! I smelled them on the wind. Gahhhh she is so mean!!
Oh and I don't do behave. What is behave? Stalker and Neighbor both told me I had to learn to behave too.... Nope don't wanna behave. Wanna be free! I heard them talking about that round pen thing and training. No round pen. No behave. No training. I am Tobie! I am the wind! :gallop: Look, cookies!


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

*Day 9 November 7, 2016*

I think we have made great progress on the feeding issue. He will stand patiently for a couple minutes now. I am waiting a little longer and a little longer. The sight of the scoop triggers head high, gotta eat, starving behavior. So, we are using the scoop. I walked around the pasture with the scoop and we took the scoop on our driveway walk. Scoop is no biggie now  
I decided it is time to learn to lead correctly. Tobie has always had a nylon web halter on. We used a rope halter and it was a bit of an eye opener. He wants to walk me.... We are totally starting over. His concept of halter broke and mine are not even in the same galaxy.
In my infinite wisdom I decided to push the envelope a bit on leading. I need to know where the pull kicks in... does that make sense. TF said I set him up for failure. No, I set him up to my expectations. I don't want a horse I have to constantly fight to keep under simple control. He has no concept of how to walk without yanking my arm half out of socket. But he will soon. Did I mention I gave away my crop, Handy stick, and even the buggy whip I had for decoration. I guess we are gonna turn this lounge whip into a multi purpose tool.
A nice round pen might make this go faster, but I'll make do with what I have, myself and him LOL
We did start learning to drop his head. He is 16 hh and a bit. When he lifts his head I have no hope of reaching that high. So taking a halter off and on is an exercise in precision timing, handling, and smooth moves. I feel like it's an all out sneak attack. I want him to bring his head down and not do the dance while I halter him. On the list of first things.
I haven't had this experience in years.... It's been a while since I started a horse and I feel "rusty." Light bulb moments are frequent so I haven't lost hope that I still got this. While I am not a trainer, nor do I claim to be one, I have started horses since I was a young teen. I know I got this.
It took all of 2 days to teach Rascal that the halter is good. Tobie is so distracted by everything I'll be lucky if he gets this in 2 weeks LOL. Patience, repetition, and consistency will be our motto. For real, I am putting it on the fence beside his bucket and in the barn. 
Tobie met one of our neighbors yesterday. We have a wide shoulder on one side of the road and light traffic after the work force and school children are on their way. So, we took a walk. Tobie does NOT like spreader trucks. I did a bit of grass skiing but all was well. Said neighbor got out of her car to meet him after the episode. 
This is the same neighbor Rascal used to go visit her little appy. She expressed her sorrow about Rascal. We both had a good cry. She also let me know they are putting down new footing in their small arena/lg round pen soon. She said if I need it, just let her know. Nice neighbor 
We kept a good distance away as Tobie hasn't finished his quarantine yet. Coggins pull was negative, but I wouldn't want someone taking chances with him, so I won't take chances with anyone else's. 3 weeks and we have a round pen and an arena (other neighbor) at our disposal. 3 weeks to learn to lead, give to pressure, and pay attention..... He can do this. So can I. :loveshower:

Maybe I need a goal sheet :mrgreen:


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

*Day 10 November 8, 2016*

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR I swear he can bite the fastest of any horse I have ever seen!! 

Usually it has been small nips. And this was, in a sense, the same. Yes he has been corrected each time he put his lips on me. Usually a short chop under the chin or a sharp nudge from the elbow. Sometimes a resounding whack to the chest. Depends on where I am and what I am doing.
I was grooming his face and forelock. Normal stuff. No warning from him......He bit the boobage. I wasn't planning on ever whacking his face like that. I know some times they will leave you no choice. Like earlier. So, the face got smacked with both hands! One came to the boobage he still had a hold of and got his muzzle the other his cheek. Then I chased him half way across the pasture. I was mad as hell. I don't usually lose my temper like that, but OMG that HURT! 

On a positive note we walked the pasture earlier. He is stating to understand the leading BESIDE me and not dead on behind me. Or running over me. Progress of a sort.

Anyone want to chime in on a sure fire way to break a biter?


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I don't know more than what you are already doing! My colt could be a biter at first, but after a couple times he decided that wasn't such a smart idea. Lol

My husband's filly is a biter too. Kinda spoiled like... I tried to wack her and missed, so she hasn't been stopped yet. Lo. Good luck.

Oh, and sorry about the boobage!


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

OUCH! I usually would do what you're doing, but if it's just small nips, I put a nail (hardware kind, not finger nail) between my fingers and stop the nip by jamming my fingers and nail in his lips whenever it comes for me.

I tell you, Tobie is a lot like my sisters' mustang gelding "Battle", (appropriately named mind you) that horse can bite and kick lightning fast!


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Boobage is going to be ok Knave.  Bruised but no "lasting" damage. Thanks for the sympathy!
I told DH and he laughed and laughed, until I went to shower.... He isn't happy much. He did that man thing, "He better think twice before he bites me like that!" I explained this is why I don't want everyone messing with him and handing out half a bag of treats. He has to learn to act like somebody, besides the tazmanian devil, before we go handing out treats like crazy.

GMA100 Tobie perplexes me. He can actually show you he has a brain one minute and then *poof* brain is on vacation. I know a lot of it is he is still young. Battle would be an apt name for him also. ****


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm glad it's okay! What an ***. My husband says the same as you. One of my kids always picks treats when she wins an event gymkhana'ing or in 4H, and I've gotten in the habit of handing them out. When husband's filly tried to bite the first time he was like "NO TREATS ever! That's why she does this!" I had to laugh though because she'd only ever had one, so I think she bites because she's a... hmm... princess...


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

*Day 11 November 12,2016*

Not a lot happening the past few days. The wildfires north of us and all the smoke are keeping Tobie pretty freaked out. I've used the freak out time to reinforce "STAY OFF ME." Bruised heel where he stepped on it. This was my own fault for wearing sandals. I went out to check on him and give him a carrot. I couldn't resist a bit of- I lead, you walk beside me. *Note to self: Practice what you preach and wear shoes/boots NOT sandals!*
I bought him a Jolly Ball today. He spent 2 hours, til it was to dark to see him, pawing it and kicking it around the pasture. It's the one with the handle. He picked it up and dropped it, I hope he figures out he can throw it. If he never plays with it again it is the best $20 I have spent in a while. It was nice seeing him act like a horse and not so uptight.
He was perfectly focused on that ball. And he is AGILE, sure footed when it comes to kicking the ball and catching up with it to spin around and paw it some more.
OH, he was introduced to the sprinkler today. DH decided "poor Tobie" was in need of some green grass. We might still get a bit of growth before it gets cold and it goes totally dormant. Who knows? DH and Tobie both had fun with it. So again, it was money well spent.
Feeding transition is going ok, I think. Dh wants me to step it up and bring him off the allgrain/sweetfeed and concentrate on the Dumoor. While I agree it will be healthier in the long run, I ain't rushing transition time.
Free choice hay would be great, if he would actually go into the barn. He hates our barn. So, Dh has agreed to demo part of it and do what I wanted in the first place. It has to wait til spring, but ok. It works for dry storing hay until we can make the needed changes.
Until then Tobie is bedded down in shavings beside the old well house. It's cinder block walls so it is sturdy! He picked Rascals old stand by spot to bed down in. I think it has to do with blocking the wind. We're going to put up a temp shed roof and sides so at least he has a 3 sided run in.
We discussed laying down a sand bed and shavings on top of that, but IDK. Pros-cons of sand.... I guess I am gonna need to look in to that ASAP.
My cousin, who is responsible for helping bring Tobie into my life got to meet him Friday. He was on his best behavior. I let her give him the 2 apples she brought him. He took them politely and calmly. Ate them and let her pet on him. We took some pictures. Annnddddd he nipped her. :hide:
We have also been working hard on the feet. He either pays hit bit of attention to getting his feet done, or he kicks when you go to do the back. You never know if he is gonna or not. Tomorrow instead of picking his feet twice I am gonna do the 4 or 5 times. They don't need that much attention, but he needs the practice. And I need to figure out WHY he kicks, so I can fix the issue.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Sounds like you've been doing pretty good, but hate to hear about the heel and boobage! They can be pains, lol

I know hitting the face isn't good under most circumstances, but I've actually found an open handed pop on the end of the nose to be one of the best deterrents to a biter. Had a friend's QH gelding reach around and grab the back of my arm while I was blanketing him. He got popped on the end of the muzzle (not hard because there's a lot of nerves there, which I guess is why it works) and then short tied so he couldn't do it again. Has worked for any horse that's ever tried to bite me and did not have any lasting negative effect. I do not advocate hitting horses in the face, but being mouthy and biting is the exception to that rule (when just pushing them away doesn't work or it's an open mouth, grabbing meat bite like Tobie did.) 

I don't like to hit a horse but I will if I have to. (I also always go Ahh! (you know the noise, lol) when they do something wrong so they learn the sound as sort of a warning (works pretty good).

IME physically correcting them in the closest possible place to the offense works the best (ie biting:nose, kicking:shoulder/hip, etc.)

As far as the kicking when doing his feet have you tried running your hand down his leg more slowly? Above mentioned QH was a kicker whenever his hooves would be picked. I popped him on the neck or shoulder once or twice when his rider was doing it because she would jump away from him instead of making a correction. Then I went to clean his feet and made a conscious effort to slow down and not rush my hand down his leg. Never offered to kick one time, and she does the same, hasn't had problems since. 

I'm enjoying reading this, and Tobie is a very good story writer, lol. Good luck!


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> Sounds like you've been doing pretty good, but hate to hear about the heel totally my own fault though. If I had been wearing shoes it would have slid on off and just been a training moment..and boobage! They can be pains, lol
> 
> I know hitting the face isn't good under most circumstances, but I've actually found an open handed pop on the end of the nose to be one of the best deterrents to a biter. Had a friend's QH gelding reach around and grab the back of my arm while I was blanketing him. He got popped on the end of the muzzle (not hard because there's a lot of nerves there, which I guess is why it works) and then short tied so he couldn't do it again. I've always been of the same mind. I don't want him head shy, but this biting has to stop also. Has worked for any horse that's ever tried to bite me and did not have any lasting negative effect. I do not advocate hitting horses in the face, but being mouthy and biting is the exception to that rule (when just pushing them away doesn't work or it's an open mouth, grabbing meat bite like Tobie did. Exactly)
> 
> ...


There is a Tobie post coming up LOL It's fun and I swear if he could write, he would and he would sound just like this!


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Ummmm is Tobie OK? Lol I need an update!


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

GMA100 said:


> Ummmm is Tobie OK? Lol I need an update!


Sorry  it's been a bit busy. Tobie is doing this :runpony: and kicking up his heels, literally.
He said he is stealing the laptop later today. So stay tuned!


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Rascaholic said:


> Sorry  it's been a bit busy. Tobie is doing this :runpony: and kicking up his heels, literally.
> He said he is stealing the laptop later today. So stay tuned!


:happydance::happydance::happydance: I love Tobies updates!!


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Hello Horse Forum! Tobie here again. I stole her laptop...and a bunch of other stuff RIPLMAO. _Rolling In Pasture Laughing My A** Off btw._
Hope everyone, 2 and 4 legged, are doing well. It's been a busy time for The Primary and Secondary Stalkers. Works for me because PS hasn't made me do but about an hour or so training a day. I've had the weekends off. I like weekends. She warned me today to enjoy those days because soon I will be working 6 or 7 days every single week til Spring!!! This is abuse I tell you! Pure and simple.

I've gained a little bit of weight recently. PS thinks I need more exercise. Ummm no! I need more weekends. I need every day to be a weekend. Yeah, this would be good!! She's been making me yield to her puny human wishes. Again, she is abusing me. I don't want to move my booty as she puts it. But I do. SOME times she even tricks me into doing stuff! 

I don't get quite so close to her anymore when I get scared. I did hide behind her earlier today though! Young Stupid Neighbor Dog almost ate my face off! For real! I was catching a nap, minding my own business, standing beside the fence, and ROOO ROOO ROOO ROOO RIGHT IN MY FACE!!! I pooped. I can't lie, he scared the sh...stuffing out of me. I almost broke a leg getting away from him.
I am learning to speak dog, but not there yet. I know he was LHAO at me. I don't know what he was yelling at me about. YSND better not bark in my face again. I pinned my ears back so far they disappeared. He better recognize, Man. He better know next time I catch him sleeping against the fence I am gonna kick him instead of joking around and kicking AT him.

He bites at my face and PS freaks out! Ummm helllllooo silly human, we play like that. She swears he ain't playing though. I'll kick him. I have almost gotten him through the fence a couple times! OMG It is Soooo much fun when you can make the chain link rattle and scare the poop out of "our dogs."

They like laying in the sun and I can run by, they just lift a head and look at me. Let me kick the fence and HA HA HA THEY COME UNGLUED!!! Bwahahahah Have mercy! Them is good times. PS yells at us for doing it, but I can't stop! I really don't want to. Lila, little black anklebiter dog, she is the most fun. She sleeps against the fence and I get to nip her and listen to her scream, then she bites the fence trying to get me. She got my nose ONCE. Just once, but you'd have thought she ripped my head off the way PS went ballistic. I'm telling you, it's hilarious around here now!! I am starting to like it here! Especially after TODAY!

Ok get this. I poop where I want. Doesn't matter, I can poop anywhere. AND SHE WILL PICK IT UP! Can you believe that? She made a poop pole behind my barn..... so I laid in it! It was warm and it felt good to roll in it. She freaked. HA HA HA "Tobie, get out of the sh** pile, NOW!" HA ha HA. I didn't. Nope nope nope, just couldn't do it!
I waited til she walked alllllll the way back there to chase me up. Then I walked off a few steps and pooped. She walked off muttering and shaking her head HA HA HA I win! I am Tobie! I am the WINNER!
She uses a wheel barrow to shuttle the poop. She walks all over picking the poop. I try to put it all over so her chunky booty gets some "exercise" like she wants me to. You're welcome Chunky Butt LOL. Any ways, she is picking the poop for the first time in 2 months, * I can't lie, it was 3 days* and I found out you can play "Tip the Poop!" Omg it is the most fun EVER! I waited til she was picking up poop a few feet away and grabbed the handle, CRASH. Just grab it with your teeth and lift. It will turn over! How cool is that? Sooooo I did it again. And again, And again! That last time might have been one too many. She threw her jacket at me and called me a son of a female dog! Isn't that mental abuse> My Mom was human...
Soooo that jacket she threw, yeah I took it! Sorry, not sorry at ALL. It was so much fun shaking it, running around with it and seeing it all come apart! Phone was in it, oops. Smokes. Gloves! I love gloves. So, I took one. And I ran. YES! I am Tobie, I am the wind!!! With a glove LOL.
Ughhhh, she tricked me! She put a cookie in her hand! cookie or glove....Duh, no brainer. COOKIE! Yeah, she swatted me with the glove when I tried to take it back. Soooo, I stole her pitchfork. It's just plastic and when you drag it, it makes cool noise. She was not amused. Do all humans use profanity when you take their stuff?
She fussed and fussed soooo, I took her rake! Rakes make a scary noise. So I let her take it back. I didn't like it, soooo I tipped the wheel barrow again. It makes a bigger crash when it's empty! I like it. She didn't. She packed up all her toys in it. She went to get me my ball to play with. FINE! So, I loved on her, and tipped it again. HA HA HA HAaaaaaaA!
*It was epic!!* She jumped up and down, made big arms and sent me "away." It was so worth it! She threw my ball and told me to tip that.... Huh? that makes no sense at all. I don't know that cure word she used. Must google it.
She took everything out of my pasture and went to eat a late lunch.. HEY I NEED LUNCH! She is letting me starve! I guess I'll go eat HAY and make some more poop. Maybe we can play tip the poop again! That would just be awesome. Talk to you folks again soon. She thinks we are gonna train some more after lunch HA HA HA I am going to take a nap! In the poop pile! Ohhhhh she said bad words when she looked out the window ROFL. I think I love her a little bit. We'll see how much when we're done training.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

AWW! Poor Tobie! It must be sooo disappointing to have her chase you off the poop pile, it's probably very fun to steal her stuff, though!


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

@GMA100 It would have made me really mad, but he kept sneaking up to do it. He'd drop his head and get a little grass then creep a couple steps closer. As soon as he tipped it the second time he took off ****


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL oh Tobie!!!! So silly! :rofl: :rofl: Omg that's too funny hahaha.
I love the updates, in horse-form!!!! So cute!


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Tobie reminds me of my gelding Steve- had to be in everything! His story made me laugh and miss my Stevie even more. Thanks for bringing back some fun (and truthfully frustrating memories) Gloves must be a gelding thing!


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

@carshon Tobie loves to steal everything. Gloves rank as his top theft item though LOL He'll give them up for a cookie in a heart beat but look out if they are laid down or poking out a pocket. And you're welcome. 
@PoptartShop It's fun trying to see it from his point of view. Lord knows he makes it easy enough with some of the expressions!


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Hello Horse Forum! Tobie here. It's been WAY to quiet here. It's been raining and the Primary Stalker has been taking it easy on me. I am spending most of my time in the barn where I have an unlimited amount of hay to eat and lay in. Did I mention I pawed about a 1/4 bale out to lay on? Well, I did! It was glorious! PS put me a bed of shavings down, but I kinda like mixing the good hay into it. 

I am gloriously filthy right now  I rolled in the mud with my blankey on, so she has had to take it to the car wash. She says it'll be dry by tomorrow.... Well it's still raining, I can just roll in the mud again LOL. She has threatened me with a "spare blankey." HA! I bet I can gross them up faster than she can wash and dry them! Any takers on this bet?

PS isn't so much worried about the cold, she says. She is more worried about my being blanketed last winter and then the cold rain now. She doesn't want me sick. I think she just wants to confine me!! I am Tobie! I am the wind! No blankey can hold me! Well, at least not for long. 

OMG people, she keeps lifting my feet! Every single day! Clean the feet in the morning, clean the feet at lunch, clean the freaking feet again at night!! I haven't kicked at her in a while.....maybe it's time to try this again. She is gonna wash my feet and take pictures of them tomorrow! WTH why is she obsessed with feet? She has 2 of her very own!

The Farrier Lady will be out again this week. **** I wonder if I can try laying on her again. Maybe I can act like I am gonna kick her. It worked last time. I have a crack in my hoof on the front. I blame PS. Somehow it is always her fault. She keeps putting stuff on it. She says she doesn't want WLD or anything like that starting. Why do I care? She is making excuses I think. I think she has a hoof fetish honestly! Freaky Stalker may be her new name if she keeps being such a freak about EVERY LITTLE THING. Geesh.

PS doesn't allow me to lean on her, pull my hoof out of her hand, or even get jiggy with it! She's just mean I tell ya, MEAN. OMG and get this! I got cookies! A whole freaking handful! All I did was walk away from the gate and wait for her to come bring me food. When I was waiting she was standing at my dish and she tossed in cookies. On top of my food! How cool is that? I wanna know where she hid those cookies! I didn't see them, nor did I smell them. All I could smell was my food! Sweet sweet glorious food!

She is starving me though!! She went from feeding me 2 times a day, to 3 times.....BUT instead of adding MORE food she split my food into 3 batches! I could use another feeding, but don't take from my breakfast and dinner to make up a lunch! Just give me more food! Oh, oh! Get this sh** errr stuff. She said I have a hay belly! Umm hello, hay goes in the belly! I am supposed to have hay belly 24/7 right? Sheesh, you'd think I was getting fat the way she carries on. 

Oh and you're not gonna believe this!! SHE SAT ON ME! All bare backed and everything! She climbed on me, then climbed off. She did this several times. I got a couple carrots out of the deal, so I didn't mind so much. Don't tell her this. She might not give me carrots next time. You'd think she was breaking the law sitting on me. She acted all weird. I heard her tell the Ancient One that she wasn't supposed to be doing this while no one was home. I may have to write the Secondary Stalker a letter LOL. She'd be in deep poo then!

Speaking of poo, WHY do humans want our poop? She keeps picking it up out of the pasture, the barn, and putting it in a flower bed. Do flowers sleep? And if so, do they like poop to sleep in? I hate to tell her this, but I can make enough poop to fill that biggo flower bed in no time. She told SS that she was gonna sell the poop!! HA HA HA crazy human. She mixed leaves and some wet hay ( I had to pee and it was raining!) into it and is now calling it compost? Um, it's still poop! Now it just has additives. 

We've been doing a lot of leading work, as she calls it. She pokes the hell out of me sometimes!! Isn't that abuse? I quit biting her, what more does she want? Now I gotta walk CALMLY beside her ALL the time. I never get to push and play with her while on the lead! EVER! I gotta FOCUS! OMG I am a horse. I am Tobie, I don't gotta focus on nothing!! Ok, fine then! I gotta focus on what she wants me to do or she rips my face off! Ok, I can't lie. She doesn't rip my face off. She'll give a sharp tug on the torture thing she calls a rope halter. Now, I gotta give her this, she doesn't pull ANYWHERE near as much as she did at first! I only get an occasional tug since I figured out to keep my face off her head. Well mostly anyways HA HA HA.

**** it was a lot of fun to whack her in the pony tail with my biggo head. Did I tell you guys that I almost knocked her hair down?? No, well I did! I was so proud and all she could do was have a conniption fit. It was epic! I caught that bad boy just right and about ripped her hair out! She had to stop and put it back up. It was hanging all down in her face!

Serves her right for clipping a bridal path. She cut my MANE! She said it was so my halter fit better, I think she just wanted to get all happy with them scissors. Sooo, I returned the favor and tried pulling her a bridal path. *Shrugs* It worked for me LOL.

Don't tell her this, but my halter does lay better and is more comfortable without my mane tangling all in it. Ugh, she was right... BLECH I hate that phrase.

I don't get as many treats as OM gave me. And hardly any apples. She gives me carrots, and OMG those lovely mints. I like those. I just never know when I am gonna get them! You'd think she would give me more treats since she claims to love me. I only get them when she feels like i have done something EXTRA special. Um hello!! I am EXTRA special all the time! Doesn't she know I want treats just because! I should not have to work so hard for them! I just quit looking for cookies in her pockets. She NEVER has cookies in there! How do humans manage without a pocket full of cookies?


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

O Tobie - quit fighting it - more fun awaits you on the trail!


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

HOLY CRAP! Tobie again! WE JUST WENT FOR A LITTLE WALK!! OMG OMG I got to meet the neighbor horses! And I got to have contact with Miss March across the fence. I AM STOKED! I fou...... Ok ok. Let me start at the beginning.

First it quit raining. My blanket is off so I rolled real good in the poop and the mud. It had time to dry so I got a really nice grooming. It was awesome. She cleaned my feet with water UGH. Then she brought out this thing, it has a flashing light and I don't like it! She called it a camera. She is so weird! She is officially Freaky Stalker for today! She said she is supposed to take pictures of my clean feet. Ok fine then.... SO, I walked in the mud puddle beside the driveway :loveshower: Did I mention I love mud? No, well yeah I kinda do. 

Freaky Stalker looked kind of like this
:-x:twisted::dance-smiley05:mg::angrily_smileys: She gave up on the camera thing. She cleaned my feet off again though. The rain has loosened some of what she called impacted sole..... I think she means the stuff flaking out of my hooves. Yeah, ok. And I care why? 

Because of this she took me for a walk to the Electrical Station above our house. OMG That is a spooky place! It made my hair stand up! I was ready to get the heck out of there ASAP, so I helped her down the gravel road a little! She was not amused. She made me go round and round and round til I stopped trying to run off. You ever try walking down a hill going sideways? It ain't easy at ALL. She made me calm down. She's ALWAYS making me calm down!! 

ERMGAWD what is that noise?? *sniff sniff sniff* ERMGAWD what is that smell?!? Could it be? Yes. yes, YES!!!! So I screamed HORSES! Do you know if you scream loud enough you can make a humans hearing aides shut down?? Cool! HORSES HORSES AND here I go! WHOA stop making me spin crazy woman! I smell them and One of them is calling me! Fine, Fine FINE! I'll settle so I can walk forward, ok? Walk faster Freak! Faster! OMG round and round HORSES!!!!!! Round round round UGH I am gonna strike you! I swear!

Horse Forum, do you know how hard it is to strike a human when she is at your shoulder pushing you around and around and around??? You can't do it!! I tried, I honestly tried hard! I am Tobie! I am the wind! I go where I want! Around and around. FAST too! HOLY SHIZZLE she hit me! With the lead rope! Hard, in my chest and made me back up! WTH? I can go where I want....Right?

Wrong wrong WrrrrONG! I go where SHE says I can. It only took me an hour to figure this out! We made it across the road in an hour and 11 minutes.....about 65 ft. At her pace. Fork my life, she made me walk! On a looseish lead. If I pulled we turned around and went the other way. Again! I could only go forward with my head down and walking! WHY do0n't you people like to run??

I finally got to the grass at their fence. There are 5 of them ~~/\~~~ in 2 fences! I think I love this chestnut mare! She said hello and bit me. WTH? Look a little fat appy! Ohhhh and look at that little black mare! *insert horse wolf whistle here, I did there LOL* Ewww big black gelding. What an as*****! He wouldn't let me stick my nose over the fence and smell his girl! She's a smexy looking little Brownie! FS thinks she may be coming into season cause I kept sticking my nose in the air and doing a phlem... No I was smelling, not spitting a booger. DUH human.. She is so weird. 

She pulls me away!! WAIT I need to stay HERE! Not gonna go! Staying HERE NOW...Grrrrrrrrrr OMG round again? Really? oooooooooooooo  In case you are wondering this is how I went down their fence line. Round and round and *sigh* round again.

They think I am stuck up now because she drug me away. They were calling to me the whole time!!! WAIT concrete! It's slick wth? Let me back in the grass! Ok, fine! I have to settle down to stay upright on the concrete. How I hate her right now!

Yeah, now take that head slam FREAK! OW OW OW Why you gonna make me back all the way up?? For Hay sake how far I gotta go?? OMG Round and round again? Really?

FINE Great! Wonderful, I'm walking now. Happy?!?!? Yeah, I didn't figure so. Deep breath. Calm. HORSES HORSES HORSES!!!!!! Let me go! NOW! OW OW OWWIIIEEE backwards we go. I want to go forward! Fine, back it is AGAIN! Round and round and round. HA! The Freak is sweating too now! Take that Meannie! Ok, I can't lie... We are both sweating like pigs in Ga, in August! 

She will not win this one! I am gonna go back with the horses! Now! Ok, ok, FINE. I'll go later! She is letting me move all I want to, but I can ONLY go where she puts me! FOR A HUMAN, SHE IS STRONG! If she would get where I can knock her down, or get my head behind her, she wouldn't have any leverage. Horses *cry cry cry* Horses...... She's never gonna let me go. I'm lonely, EXCITED, and I gotta mind! This so blows! I hate her again. 

Human on a side note. Apples, carrots, mints and cookies are not meant to be used against us!!! Horses, or apples? Horses or MINTS? Horses or carrots? Hhhoo ummmm COOKIES! I love love love cookies! OMG I gotta work for cookies? For real, I gotta flex, like now? Right now? Helloooo they are watching me! I can't do this here!They'll see me @@ @@ @@ @@ @@ Fine flex flex annnddd stetch between the legs flexxxxx Ohhh that feels good.

Head down and I get a mint? Really? They will see me being a candy *****! Don't you care? They'll laugh! Head down for the mint shot... I am almost ashamed. Ok, not really! I kinda don't know what shame is but the Freak keeps saying I should be ashamed of myself! So shame it is. Give me another mint there Sunshine.

Ohhh new Human and her Hubs! Coming this way :eek_color::eek_color: Now I shall show them the dance of my people and sing them the song of IDK. So I dance.... AND FREAK DANCES WITH ME! OMG How do I get her off me? I think she has sticker burrs on her cause I can't make her move off me! She's ALL in my space! I gotta give over, back up, step left, step right...and this last for like 2018340984490 hours. She said 5 minutes max. Human and horse time is different. Way way different.

So, the neighbors are smell good people. I got pets and scratches when I'd be still. No love for moving. And I couldn't go lay on the with my head. Freak is a Freaky Control Stalker! We kept the visiting short. BUT I get to go back if it isn't bad out tomorrow. YAY! I talked to those horses til I was out of sight. I could still smell them and hear them though. It was awesome!! I even got to sniff noses and yell for Miss March. She loves me, even ig she does walk off and leave me at the fence. Did you know my Human gives her cookies too? Those are mine! I'm going home now!

Why am I so tired??I did get a good rub down and a little bit of water and grass while I cooled off though! The Freak said I had to be completely cool before I went back in my pasture. And dry! I'm gonna go roll in the mud and contemplate life now. I may take a nap or go eat some hay...Heck, I might just do both!


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

On a more human note.... I think I may hurt all over soon. I am way out of shape. According to my google step counter that was almost 5 miles of walking. I think I need the Absorbine Liniment now!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Ahhhhh I love your journal updates. LOL so cute!
Tobie, you must listen to your human! :rofl: 

Ouch, I hope you feel better. I hate when I get sore.  You need a nap just like Tobie LOL


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Ohhh Miss March we may need pictures!!!! Love this journal.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

carshon said:


> Ohhh Miss March we may need pictures!!!! Love this journal.


Miss March is a lovely little mini that I SO wish was mine. She is the sweetest thing and her hooves drive me batty. She and Rascal had a friendship that still affects her. We still see her looking in the pasture for him. 

She and Tobie haven't decided how they feel yet. Well ok. Tobie loves her and she holds it against him that he isn't Rascal still. Poor girl. I know how she feels missing him so much.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

PoptartShop said:


> Ahhhhh I love your journal updates. LOL so cute!
> Tobie, you must listen to your human! :rofl:  *Tobie was listening to the wind today! It carried horse scent and *horse talk!
> 
> Ouch, I hope you feel better. I hate when I get sore.  You need a nap just like Tobie LOL


Meh, I needed a work out! I got a good one today ****


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh yeah before I forget again... I have a D.O.B. for Tobie now! He was foaled 5-13-2012.  now I can really see about getting his registration done! Yay!


----------



## Cammey (Oct 3, 2016)

I just want to say how much I enjoy reading this journal for the entertainment value. Also adding a comment so I am subscribed .


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Cammey said:


> I just want to say how much I enjoy reading this journal for the entertainment value. Also adding a comment so I am subscribed .


Glad everyone enjoys it. We're not doing anything ground breaking in the training department right now so...... And looking at it from His Highness point of view keeps it in perspective. If I can laugh at it, I can easily forgive it and move past it. So, I laugh at him a LOT. I know my family think I am bat poo crazy but once the correction is done, nothing wrong with taking a deep breath, having a little chuckle and moving on. Laughter helps relieve tension and improves focus! Or, I am nuts... either, or. It works :grin:
He doesn't hold a grudge, why should I? :hug:


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

A couple pictures from yesterday. When I went out to get him, he was scratching his nose on the chicken coop tin! Now I need to find pool noodles in flipping December! Or something to cover the tin til DH can cut a nice wooden ridge Tobie can practice pulling loose.

I'm seriously thinking of moving the gate back far enough he can't get to the coop, but he stands and talks to Dumpling a lot. Dumpling is the big Barred Rock rooster (variegated black and white) in the picture. He and Fatty Hen love Tobie, especially when they can pick stray bits of food off his face. When it is warm again I need to set up the camera and get better pictures.

He was not feeling the walk. We went the opposite direction on the neighbors horses LOL. I think he may be scared of cows. He was all head high and antsy walking up the cow side of us. We didn't go far enough to meet the other batch of neighbor horses.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

*Or maybe NOT*



Rascaholic said:


> A couple pictures from yesterday. When I went out to get him, he was scratching his nose on the chicken coop tin! Now I need to find pool noodles in flipping December! Or something to cover the tin til DH can cut a nice wooden ridge Tobie can practice pulling loose.
> 
> I'm seriously thinking of moving the gate back far enough he can't get to the coop, but he stands and talks to Dumpling a lot. Dumpling is the big Barred Rock rooster (variegated black and white) in the picture. He and Fatty Hen love Tobie, especially when they can pick stray bits of food off his face. When it is warm again I need to set up the camera and get better pictures.
> 
> He was not feeling the walk. We went the opposite direction on the neighbors horses LOL. I think he may be scared of cows. He was all head high and antsy walking up the cow side of us. We didn't go far enough to meet the other batch of neighbor horses.


Problems uploading pictures for a couple days. Reported and hopefully I can put them up soon! 
@carshon I think it was you who requested pictures of Miss March.....sadly you still have to wait. The forum is having issues with my pictures LOL


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

and now I also need pics of dumpling!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hopefully the picture uploading works for you soon. I just uploaded a few in the Confessions thread & it worked!


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

carshon said:


> and now I also need pics of dumpling!


As soon as I can upload them!


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Miss March. She was in the second section of her pasture with her goats so this was the best I could get. I think she rotates to the fence line soon


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

@carshon Dumpling, the gentleman Barred Rock Rooster. His brother, Pot Pie had to go elsewhere. He was a mean rooster and as his name said, he almost wound up as pot pie LOL. I sold him to a gentleman who was building a flock of Barred Rocks. He was going to have his own flock of 60 or so hens. I don't miss him  I have to admit they were both gorgeous roosters and BIG!

And Tobie being Tobie LOL I was greeted to the tongue sticking out again.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

*Long post, but it has PICTURES!*

:smile: 3 things today. 

1.- We added a new dog into our mix. He is a companion/light service animal for my 76 yr old Mom. We went to the pound looking at a shepherd mix pup. A large breed mix pup was brought in to be surrendered at the same counter I was getting information from.

I was asking about juveniles and older pups at the time. Seeking out one with a bit of brain, spunk, and life, but a calm attitude. *Poof* Enter Kodie. He walked up to me and laid his head against my leg. He looked up at me with those eyes, you know the ones. They scream "OMG I am scared. Won't you help me?" I spoke to his owner and was impressed, not by the owner, but the dog. He was calm, but a bit nervous. He was SUPER gentle. Very loving. Inquisitive and alert. Dh was looking at said puppy while I got information on other prospects. She was very timid for a 7 week old pup. (I confess I would have brought both home if DH would have been game. I might still.... )

He came back out to see what was taking so long.... Yes, I admit it. I was sitting in the nasty, slightly smelly, germy floor with a 6-9 month old mutt pup in my lap. I couldn't have asked for a pup to meet the criteria I had in mind any better. SO, I asked DH what he thought.
He laughed at me and said he thought the pup and I had already decided. The nerve of the man. I had, but no one wants called out on it like that! **** I asked what his adoption fee would be, and how soon he would be neutered. WE GOT TO TAKE HIM HOME WITH NO FEE! They hadn't done intake yet! So now, he has his jewels until Jan. when we take him to be neutered at the shelter. I got it set up before we left!
And as if I am not glutton enough for punishment, Kodie is a soft cream color. Close enough Mom calls him white. I think I have lost my mind LOL.


2.- Tobie has a cold. He isn't running a fever, but I have called the vet. He has some seriously thick snot when he sneezes. We don't think he was exposed to anything, but now, you just never know. I have notified the neighbors since he touched noses and socialized with theirs last week. I notified his previous owner since she came for a visit Saturday and has horses of her own. I notified Miss March's Mom so she can keep an eye out. I hope this is isolated.  He is eating well, no swelling, not lung rattle/activity. It seems to be sinus in orientation....

It seems that the cows across the road were dealing with some kind of upper respiratory issues. We didn't cross to their side of the road.... but it has me wondering enough I left a note on the gate explaining who I am (Have met the cow neighbor and he is a nice older gentleman) and my phone number. This was at the vets suggestion. Since Tobie isn't critical or running a temp it may be Wednesday before he is seen. I can call if anything changes and they'll be out sooner. It seems there is a LOT of this going on in our area right now. We'll see how this develops.


3.- I WIN! Tobie didn't break anything else off his blanket and the only thing on it has been shavings for a couple days  With him being sick I am watching him like a hawk to make sure he isn't over heating or chilling. I don't need pneumonia in this mix.

So, how has everyone else been 
ETA:
The first picture is after we went to petsmart and got him a new harness. DH hates a choke chain...pretty much so do I. 
Second picture is of him with hsi new bed Mom sent me for.
The last picture is Kodie in his bed after my Mom used one of her "Good" towels to cover him up with. He has a bath and looked chilly she said. LOL


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Good to see pics - sad for Tobie. Just a word about Cattle born illnesses. Some do transfer to horses and can be sneaky. Glad you talked to a vet.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

carshon said:


> Good to see pics - sad for Tobie. Just a word about Cattle born illnesses. Some do transfer to horses and can be sneaky. * Years ago if one herd was sick, they all would be it seemed.
> I am actually kinda hoping they can work him in in the morning. It's THICK mucus and has a nasty yellow color.* Glad you talked to a vet.


I am not freaking out since he is eating well and still peppy. I just don't like ANY kind of snotty. I saw what strangles can do and OMG it's horrid!


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

I hate waiting. I am seriously thinking of demanding they come see him today. DH says listen to the vet. Vet says with no fever etc there is no pressing need for antibiotics. As I am checking his vitals 4-6 times a day there is no need for the vet to rush out and do the same. BUT I really don't like the look of this snot.
I've never been so over protective before. Have I? I say no.... DH and vet say YES. Phhhhttt what do they know? I'm gonna give it til lunch time and if he is still .....odd?.... I am calling them to come out today. 
I knwo our vet knows what he is doing...but they don't handle him every day. He might not be running a fever, but he's snotty and just not right, right now. I know I worry to much, but he's got no voice to yell "I Don't Feel Well!" So, today I live up to the name Primary Stalker and watch him like a hawk some more. 
How can you not worry excessively about a face like this?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Awww I don't blame you for worrying, he's your boy! <3
I hope they can come look at him soon! He's so cute.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

*It's been a while*

Hi Horse Forum. Tobie here. Can I just say we have been ummm busy? Yeah. That works. I am sure Mom aka: Primary Stalker has informed everyone we have a new family member. Miss March the Mini. Say that with a mouth full of hay :grin:
I absolutely LOVE Miss March!! :hug:It's awesome having her right beside me 24/7. She walks weird, but I like her. I was in a perpetual state of excitement the first 72 hours she was here. I went for my food, but that was it! Mom moved my water, well she added another bucket closer. And OMG People she MADE me go eat some hay! She tied me beside the bale! I cried and called until she yelled at me. ( I knew she was just around the corner hiding.) Then I ate some hay. 
I got out of jail and went back to the corner where Miss March is. DO YOU KNOW what they did?? They put her in the YARD! I am not allowed in the yard *snort* SHE gets to live in the yard! Today they built her something Mom calls the Pony Palace. Nice looking digs I tell ya. All I get is a stinky old barn! Where is my Big Boy Bungalow?? I'm telling you they favor her! Jealous you ask..... Certainly not! I only want to see what everyone is doing to her.
OMG mg: Mom used my brushes on her too! I didn't like that one little bit. So, yeah, I cried, pawed, and raised a stink. Those are mine! Mom gave them to me the day I moved in! Oh, get this, SHE gets hay carried to her! I have to walk all the way to the barn to get mine! Well ok, I DO get some when she gets hers. But Mom put mine on the ground! AND I only got a big arm load! She got a whole HUGE bin full! How fair is that? :?
The farrier came Saturday and gave me a quick trim, I only wanted to bite her once! Mom says I am improving! What is there to improve on? I am freaking fabulous! This rain is killing my hooves, and my coat. I am SHEDDING already! It's awesomely warm one day, then BAM the wind is whipping and cold rain. It's like revolving blankey time! Put it on, take it off, put it on and take it off! And this mud!! At least it has gotten me light work. Silver lining and all that :wink::rofl:
Anyways, Miss March on the other hand got fawned over for HOURS. No joke. HOURS. I was so pi...errr.. mad. I rattled that fence good for a while. Do you KNOW what they did to me??? They IGNORED me. Mom fussed at me a couple times, but she ignored me mostly! Me! Tobie! The most important gedling in the world!! The gelding who has sunshine coming out the bum every morning! I will not tolerate this kind of treatment! I won't! Cookies, oh, yes I did get cookies. After I stood all quiet and peaceful. She tossed them over the fence! Not in my bowl. In the D I R T! Like I am some kind of animal! Tasted good though :grin::rofl:
Mom said Miss March probably won't stay forever like the rest of us. I have my doubts! I think Mom already loves her a little bit. And DH, well he built her a Pony Palace. I ask you, who do you think he likes most?? Me the big huge handsomest guy in the world, or that little scuffed up Mini. I think it's the mini. I am ok with Dh loving her best. As long as Mom keeps loving me best, I am good... I think.
Well, time for me to go. Mom is going to start a journal for Miss March tonight. I think Miss March is staying, for real. I love her, so I guess it is ok. She needed some place snug and warm to sleep, so I guess the Pony Palace is ok, too. And I know she walks weird, poor thing, so I am ok with her eating my hay. For now at least. I'll update some more later. If I can get computer time again LOL. And so you can see just how handsome I am, here is a picture of Miss March and I. Isn't she tiny! And poor thing, she isn't gorgeous like me, just cute :mrgreen: 

Shoot. My pictures are on Moms laptop. I'll put the one of DH finishing the Pony Palace up and have Mom put my gorgeous self up later


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I LOVE when you post like it's Tobie! So cute. 
That is so cute, Tobie likes having a mini friend (literally) around. Awww.
Pony Palace...too adorable.  Yay!



*MOD NOTE
This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened. *


----------

